# Mode PUSH sur OS 3.0



## Vladimok (18 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment désactiver le Mode PUSH sur OS 3.0 pour iPod touch ?

La fonction semble avoir disparu.

Merci


----------



## nicolasf (18 Juin 2009)

Tu veux dire avec Mobile Me ? Si oui, c'est dans la partie "Mails, Contacts, Calendrier", la partie "Nouvelles données" : tu peux alors choisir le Push ou pas.

Pour les applications, tu auras un menu dans les préférences après avoir validé la première application.


----------



## Vladimok (18 Juin 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Tu veux dire avec Mobile Me ? Si oui, c'est dans la partie "Mails, Contacts, Calendrier", la partie "Nouvelles données" : tu peux alors choisir le Push ou pas.
> 
> Pour les applications, tu auras un menu dans les préférences après avoir validé la première application.



Merci


----------



## Vinc26 (19 Juin 2009)

Pourquoi veux-tu le désactiver ? C'est si pratique ? :mouais:


----------



## Vladimok (19 Juin 2009)

Vinc26 a dit:


> Pourquoi veux-tu le désactiver ? C'est si pratique ? :mouais:



Cela donne quoi exactement ? Mis à part consommer de la batterie


----------



## Vinc26 (20 Juin 2009)

C'est à dire ? L'iPhone passe donc sont temps à tester le serveur de push ?

A-t-on un test qui permette d'évaluer combien on perd de batterie à être en push plutôt qu'en relever toutes les 15 minutes ?


----------



## Dead head (23 Juin 2009)

Je pense qu'à moins d'être en attente de courriels urgents, la fonction PUSH peut rester désactivée car elle consomme, semble-t-il, pas mal d'énergie. Relever le courriel manuellement ou automatiquement toutes les heures (par exemple) devrait suffire à la plupart d'entre nous et préserver l'autonomie de la batterie.


----------

